# Transalp Albrecht-Route: News 2014



## transalbi (29. Juni 2014)

Bei Recherchen habe ich festgestellt, dass sich für die Variante der 4. Etappe der Albrecht-Route (Münstertal-Grosio) Änderungen ergeben haben. Am Golfplatz zwischen Premadio und Bormio ist der kleine Trailabschneider nicht mehr befahrbar, da versperrt. Es gibt aber eine neue, viel schönere Routenführung; und zwar zwischen Torri di Fraele und Grosio. Einerseits wurden neue Radwege gebaut, andererseits habe ich noch Schotterpisten und Trails abseits der Straße gezielt gesucht und gefunden. Dadurch wird diese Variante der Albrecht-Route deutlich aufgewertet.
Download der neuen Datei: hier klicken

Außerdem gibt es direkt an der Albrecht-Route in Sondalo (Ortsteil Bolladore) ein Bikehotel, dass sich als alternative Übernachtung für Grosio
anbietet.
Hotel delle Alpi
Via Bolladore, 19
23035 Sondalo (SO)
Tel: 0039-0342-801412
www.hoteldellealpi.net

Andreas Albrecht


----------



## Hofbiker (29. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (29. Juni 2014)

Ja, auch von mir: Danke! Toll dass Du an deiner Route so 'dran' bleibst, und entsprechende Neuerungen auskundschaftest und bekannt gibst.


----------



## Denzinger (26. September 2014)

Haben das Hotel DelleAlpi letzten Samstag getestet und für nicht empfehlenswert empfunden da Preis/Leistung nicht passen (65,- € HP + 5,- € Wäscheservice pro Person bei 2 Doppelzimmern und 1 Dreibettzimmer) außerdem liegt es direkt ein einer relativ stark frequentierten Straße. Qualität und Menge des Abendessens und des Frühstücks waren okay, Zimmer und Hotel haben 80iger Jahre Charm, Sauberkeit ist auch okay. Bei einem Preis von 50,- bis 55,- € HP incl. Wäscheservice, wenn einem die Straße nichts ausmacht, würde ich sagen okay.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. September 2014)

Die beste Übernachtungmöglichkeit in der Gegend um Grosio ist die hier.

http://www.garnilecorti.it/mountainbike-rennrad.aspx

Haben dort letztes Jahr genächtig.

Extrem nette Hausmama. (Christina, die Actiontante) . Liest einem jeden Wunsch von den Augen ab.
Zimmer war super. 
Sichere Fahrradunterstellmöglichkeit.
Frühstück extrem lecker. Lunchpakete inklusive.

Einzig das empfohlene Restaurant hat unter Bikerportionen nicht das verstanden,
was wir uns gewünscht hätten.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## toyoraner (10. Oktober 2014)

Dito!

Hach questa Christiiiina, ja wirklich supernett. Sowas macht einen AX erlebenswert.



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Die beste Übernachtungmöglichkeit in der Gegend um Grosio ist die hier.
> 
> http://www.garnilecorti.it/mountainbike-rennrad.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Oktober 2014)

toyoraner schrieb:


> ... Sowas macht einen AX erlebenswert.



So sieht's aus 



Bei uns war's allerdings die Alta Rezia Runde.

Hatten uns am Tag wo's nach Grosotto ging mit dem Col d'Anzana etwas zu viel zugemutet 
und sind dann dementsprechend fertig bei Christina aufgeschlagen.

Als sie dann von uns wissen wollte, was wir morgen planen
und wir "Tornantissima" sagten. War ihr Kommentar nur

"Tomorrow Shuttle. I call ..." und schon hatte sie das Telefon in der Hand und hat uns ein Shuttle klargemacht.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## nikthequick (23. Dezember 2014)

@transalbi ,

vielen Dank für die konstante Verbesserung Deiner Route! Ich freue mich auf Juni 2015 - dann werde ich die Alpen mal auf dieser Route überqueren. Kurze Frage - ist die Änderung der 4. Etappe bereits in den offiziellen GPS Downloads enthalten oder muss ich diese gesondert downloaden und anpassen?

Besten Dank für kurze Info und ein Frohes Fest! 
Nik


----------



## transalbi (25. Dezember 2014)

@nikthequick 
Danke für deine lobenden Worte. Die Änderungen werde ich im Laufe des Januar 2015 einarbeiten (bis dahin steht der o.g Download zur Verfügung). Ebenso Änderungen an der Variante der 5. Etappe von Grosio über Passo Foppa/Mortieolo nach Ponte di Legno. Die führt jetzt über Col Carette nach Vezza d'Oglio und ist viel besser als die alte Abfahrt nach Monno. Habe ich im September 2014 wieder hervorgekramt und bin die Strecke nochmals gefahren. Dadurch ist die Variante der 5- Etappe nun eine echte Alternative zur Hauptroute über Val di Rezzola und Gaviapass.
Viel Spass und gutes Wetter in 2015!


----------



## nikthequick (26. Dezember 2014)

Herzlichen Dank @transalbi !!! Ich freue mich schon riesig und werde meine Eindrücke berichten! 

Empfiehlt Ihr eigentlich noch Kartenmaterial mitzunehmen? War bisher immer mit kompletten Kartensätzen unterwegs, würde aber gerne auf das Gewicht verzichten. Werden mit 2 Garmins unterwegs sein - wer hat sich schon getraut? Bin mehr so der Back-up Liebhaber...aber 1 kg weniger ist reizvoll ;-)...weitere Möglichkeit wären Farbkopien der relevanten Streckenführungen...

Beste Grüße
Nik


----------



## transalbi (26. Dezember 2014)

nikthequick schrieb:


> ...weitere Möglichkeit wären Farbkopien der relevanten Streckenführungen...



Genau. So wie hie: http://shop.transalp.info/info-download/downloads/karten-scans/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (27. Dezember 2014)

@nikthequick wir sind 2012 auf der Albrechtroute mit Garmin+Roadbook gefahren und super zurecht gekommen.
Das Roadbook hat auch den Charme, dass man abends im Bett schon Vorfreude auf den nächsten Tag bekommt und nachlesen kann was man schon alles geschafft hat oder wo man vielleicht Pausen machen will etc. .
Ist natürlich nicht ideal, wenn dann das Garmin schlapp machen sollte, aber ich habe mir jetzt für Touren als zusätzliches Backup noch eine Karte aufs Handy kopiert. 
Bin da recht unbesorgt ohne Papierkarte zu fahren. 
Wenn In deinem Fall Garmin 1+2 ausfallen und dann auch noch das Handy, zerstört sich die Papierkarte bestimmt auch noch.
Im Zweifel trifft man aber auch unterwegs bestimmt mal ne Gruppe, die das gleiche Tagesziel hat und fährt dann eben zusammen weiter.
Zusammengefasst würde ich also sagen, dass man gut auf das Papier verzichten kann.


----------



## robertberlin (29. Januar 2015)

@*nikthequick*
hi, habe noch nen Tipp. Wenn ihr über Santa Maria fahrt. Wir haben letzten Sommer in der Chasa Jaro übernachtet. Unglaublich urig ...die geschichte des kleinen Hauses geht bis 15hundert zurück und ein Bach fließt unterm Haus durch. War die beste Übernachtung auf unserem AX.

zu, Kartenmaterial....wir sind nur mit ausgedruckten Karten im A3 Format gefahren (ohne gps). hat den vorteil das man sich intensiver mit der Umgebung befasst. hat den nachteil doch mal stehen bleiben zu müssen um sich zu orientieren. angekommen sind wir trotzdem


----------



## Hofbiker (29. Januar 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> @*nikthequick*
> zu, Kartenmaterial....wir sind nur mit ausgedruckten Karten im A3 Format gefahren (ohne gps). hat den vorteil das man sich intensiver mit der Umgebung befasst. hat den nachteil doch mal stehen bleiben zu müssen um sich zu orientieren. angekommen sind wir trotzdem


Und man kommt auch zum Ziel


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. Januar 2015)

robertberlin schrieb:


> ....wir sind nur mit ausgedruckten Karten im A3 Format gefahren (ohne gps). hat den vorteil *das man sich intensiver mit der Umgebung befasst*. hat den nachteil doch mal stehen bleiben zu müssen um sich zu orientieren. *angekommen sind wir trotzdem *


 
Wir sind auch angekommen, ohne GPS und ohne Smartphone  Hatten ein paar Kopien aus dem Buch dabei und Karten.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (1. Februar 2015)

fub schrieb:


> Roadbook [...] Ist natürlich nicht ideal, wenn dann das Garmin schlapp machen sollte, aber ich habe mir jetzt für Touren als zusätzliches Backup noch eine Karte aufs Handy kopiert.
> Bin da recht unbesorgt ohne Papierkarte zu fahren.
> Wenn In deinem Fall Garmin 1+2 ausfallen und dann auch noch das Handy, zerstört sich die Papierkarte bestimmt auch noch.


Fahre seit 3 Jahren ohne Karte, nur Smartphone + grobes Papier-Roadbook als Backup.
Bisher gab es damit kaum Probleme, die nicht vorab identifiziert, eingeschätzt und ggf. gehandelt werden konnten.
Das Kartenpaket der 2011er Tour hatte übrigens 750 g  und somit 10% des Gepäckgewichts.
Vergangenes Jahr ist dann das Roadbook abgesoffen - in einem undicht gewordenen Ortlieb-Beutel!. Nicht schlimm weil es i.d.R. eh ungenutzt bleibt.
Als Absicherung könnte ich mir am ehesten noch ein GPS-fähiges Smartphone bei einem der Teilnehmer vorstellen, welches für den Ernstfall bereits installiert und bestückt wurde.


----------



## transalbi (5. Februar 2015)

Nun sind die neuen Varianten zwischen Torri di Fraele und Grosio und weiter über PassoFoppa/Mortirolo zum Download bereit: klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikthequick (8. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank Euch allen für Eure Tipps und Empfehlungen! Wirklich pfundig! Am liebsten würde ich noch heute starten!!!


----------



## Denzinger (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo Transalbi,
stimmt es das die Montozzo Scharte vom Oben weg für MTB gesperrt wurde?


----------



## transalbi (8. Januar 2016)

Ich war im September 2015 dort. Da war noch nichts zu sehen. Ich habe davon allerdings etwas läuten hören und frage gerade meine Freunde in der Umgebung, ob die was Genaues wissen. Unabhängig davon, ob die "oberschlauen" Touristikexperten im Val di Sole/Trentino die Leute vergraulen wollen, die mit Übernachtungen Geld in der Region lassen: Schieben kann man sein Bike immer, dann bist du nämlich Fußgänger. Abgesehen davon, wer will so etwas kontrollieren? Es glaubt doch keiner im Ernst, dass da oben in der Einöde ein Wachtposten hingestellt wird.
Außerdem gibt es immer noch andere Möglichkeiten wie die wunderschöne Alta Via Camuna (Bozzi-Hütte zu Passo Tonale), die als offizielle Bikeroute ausgewiesen ist.


----------



## cschaeff (9. Januar 2016)

transalbi schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, ob die "oberschlauen" Touristikexperten im Val di Sole/Trentino die Leute vergraulen wollen, die mit Übernachtungen Geld in der Region lassen: Schieben kann man sein Bike immer, dann bist du nämlich Fußgänger.


Mal ehrlich: Wer sich von Case di Viso bis zu Scharte hochgequält hat, wird sein Rad definitiv nicht zum See runterschieben. Wir reden von diesem (holy)trail:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2016)

Eine schande wär das !


----------



## cschaeff (9. Januar 2016)

OK, die Hängebrücke KANN man schieben


----------



## transalbi (9. Januar 2016)

Und ich habe dort noch nie Wanderer angetroffen. Insofern muss sich jeder seine eigenen Gedanken machen und eine Entscheidung für sich treffen. Außerdem kann es nicht schaden, wenn jeder, der irgendo im Val di Sole bei einer Transalp eine Übernachtung bucht, bei dem Hotel nachfragt und sich ggf. freundlich verwundert äußert, was das soll mit der voraus. Trailsperrung am 111er.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> OK, die Hängebrücke KANN man schieben



Genau ! Und weil wir's können haben wir sie geschoben ! Wer kann der KANN !


----------



## transalbi (10. Januar 2016)

Geht auch so, das Schieben:


----------



## cschaeff (10. Januar 2016)

In the spirit of honesty: Im steilen Abschnitt zum See runter hab ich auch mal geschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. Januar 2016)

Also wirklich, wenn ich den Plan hätte runter zu Schieben, was soll ich dann da oben? Es gibt ja (leider weniger interessante) Alternativen.

Verbote ignorieren kann auch nach hinten los gehen (teuer werden), z.B. in franz. Nationalparks. Wie die Italiener da drauf sind, weiß ich nicht.

Ich verstehe das Vorhaben aber generell nicht. Sowohl im Ultental (Rabbijoch) und Pejo dürften MTBler einen nicht zu unterschätzenden touristischen Beitrag liefern. Von den beiden Hütten direkt an den beiden betroffenen Wegen ganz zu Schweigen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht hängt es ja mit demÖrtchen Casedi Viso zusammen, das is ja sone Art "Feriendorf" wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe und liegt ja am Fusse der Forcellina di Montozzo. Vielleicht haben die was dagegen wenn die Biker von Pezzo aus da ruaf ziehen ? Vielleicht weis Yuri ja mehr.


----------



## transalbi (13. Januar 2016)

Case di Viso liegt nicht am Weg 111. Da geht eine breite Schotterpiste hoch. 
Aktuell wird die Situation hier auf Italienisch beschrieben:
http://m.trentinocorrierealpi.geloc...in-val-di-sole-15-sentieri-per-mtb-1.12638924
Was den Weg 111 angeht, ist davon die Rede, dass es sich  ggf. auch nur um "einige Abschnitte der Wanderwege SAT O111" handeln könnte.
Der 111er geht vom Passo Tonale aus hoch über Malga Valbiolo zum Passo di Contrabandierri und dann zur Bozzi-Hütte. Denkbar ist, dass man diesen Abschnitt meint. Der weitere Weg über Montozzoscharte ist ja zwar steil, aber ein breiter Weg, der sich erst weiter unten gabelt in 111 und 111b. Da gibt es dann ein paar Schiebeabschnitte.
Die Sache ist also im Fluss und es gibt noch keinen endgültigen Stand. Ich wage mal zu prognostizieren, dass alles nicht so heiß gegessen wird, wie es gekocht wurde. Und es kocht wohl auf kleiner Flamme.


----------



## agadir (14. Januar 2016)

transalbi schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es immer noch andere Möglichkeiten wie die wunderschöne Alta Via Camuna (Bozzi-Hütte zu Passo Tonale), die als offizielle Bikeroute ausgewiesen ist.


Sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren. Ich fand es top, auch den Weiterweg hinter Passo Tonale.
M.E. insbesondere auch zu empfehlen, wenn man fahrtechnisch nicht so gut drauf ist und deswegen nach der Scharte zum See viel schieben müsste.
Stephan


----------



## transalbi (20. Januar 2016)

Aktuelle Infos zur Montozzo-Scharte hier.
http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/#news


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Januar 2016)

transalbi schrieb:


> Aktuelle Infos zur Montozzo-Scharte hier.
> http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/#news


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> OK, die Hängebrücke KANN man schieben



Einspruch


----------



## transalbi (28. Januar 2016)

Hat sich alles geklärt. Montozzo-Scharte kann weiter befahren werden. Siehe Info hier:
http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/#news


----------



## Hofbiker (28. Januar 2016)

Das finde ich super von @transalbi, das er sich gekümmert hat. BIG HANDS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (29. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist ein Download für den GPS-Track der alternativen MTB-Strecke auf Weg 111/110 möglich: hier klicken


----------



## thomas.guenther (25. März 2016)

Hätte mal 'n anderes Thema zur Albrecht-Route: Im Vorjahr (2015) wurden wir kurz nach Dimaro beim Abzweig ins Val Meledrio von einem Schild abgeschreckt, dass den Bau eines Wasserkraftwerkes ankündigte und uns auf die Asphaltvariante zum Pro. Campo Carlo Magno verwies. Hat jemand ne Info, ob das noch oder überhaupt von Bedeutung ist. Wir wollen nämlich Mitte Juni (18.6.) die Albrecht-Route befahren.
Schon mal vorab Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## transalbi (31. März 2016)

thomas.guenther schrieb:


> Hätte mal 'n anderes Thema zur Albrecht-Route: Im Vorjahr (2015) wurden wir kurz nach Dimaro beim Abzweig ins Val Meledrio von einem Schild abgeschreckt, dass den Bau eines Wasserkraftwerkes ankündigte und uns auf die Asphaltvariante zum Pro. Campo Carlo Magno verwies. Hat jemand ne Info, ob das noch oder überhaupt von Bedeutung ist. Wir wollen nämlich Mitte Juni (18.6.) die Albrecht-Route befahren.
> Schon mal vorab Danke für die Antwort!



Thema erledigt lt. Auskunft aus dem Val di Sole:
------------------------------------
Buongiorno Andreas,

Last year we had a building site in Dimaro close to the uphill that takes to Campiglio. They're finishing everything this spring and the original route will be open. At the moment we have a small detour that for my opinion is much better because the uphill is not so steep, you hearn meters but with a more soft approch..
I send you in attach the gpx file where you can find my proposal, this is a really nice tour as well if you complete it.. ;-)
Hope it helps.
------------------------------------


----------

